# Seeing Ads?



## SueDonJ (Feb 11, 2018)

This is new?  This morning I'm seeing ads every time I click from the Forums page into a forum, placed just under whatever Sticky threads are listed.  I'm signed in and not doing anything differently from any other days. Have ads always been placed somewhere on the pages and today it's just their placement that's been changed, or is it new to be seeing ads?

It's very distracting and, because the ads are streaming, it's causing a lag in opening the forums.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 11, 2018)

yep - just noticed that too.     Ads were for airfare deals that I was looking for on expedia recently


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2018)

hmm...it should NOT show any ads for users who are logged in...only guests.

let me look into it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2018)

ok..that should have fixed it...sorry about that!

please let me know if the ad has disappeared for those of you logged in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 11, 2018)

All set, Brian, back to normal.  Thanks!


----------

